# fog machine



## afearlesshunter (Oct 21, 2010)

A video of my newest fog machine. (if it loads  )

http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m560/afearlesshunter/?action=view&current=P1240763.mp4

If this video does not load, view the comments for the link to photobucket.


----------



## afearlesshunter (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok maybe just a link

http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m560/afearlesshunter/?action=view&current=P1240763.mp4


----------

